# freebsd-update problem (no mirrors found)



## roelof (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello, 

When I do `# freebsd-update fetch` I get this output :

```
freebsd-update fetch install
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

Roelof


----------



## dalecosp (Jul 12, 2012)

Assuming "ServerName update.FreeBSD.org" in /etc/freebsd-update.conf, I could only assume a network problem?  DNS issue perhaps?

Are you still receiving this error?


----------



## roelof (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry for bumping this old thread but the problem still remains.

Roelof


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 17, 2012)

Upgrades by using csup(1)


> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvsup.html
> 
> FreeBSD Handbook
> Appendix A. Obtaining FreeBSD


----------



## oed (Aug 26, 2012)

I've had the same or atleast similar problem before, and managed find a solution for it. It's described in this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28992


----------

